# اغرب ستة اختراعات ---- الآلة دائمة الحركة (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## ricielectric (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اغرب ستة اختراعات

*هناك إحصائية تقول إن من بين جميع الاختراعات الجديدة ينجح 20% فقط في نيل شهادة اختراع.. ومن بين هذه النسبة يتحول العُشر فقط إلى سلعة استهلاكية تكسب إقبال الجمهور. وهذا يعني أن 98% من مجمل الاختراعات السنوية تفشل إما لأسباب تقنية أو إجرائية (كما في المرحلة الأولى) أو لأسباب تجارية وتسويقية (كما في المرحلة الثانية).*

*ولكن، بين هذه وتلك هناك اختراعات مميزة تفشل إما لأنها أسبق من عصرها، أو لصعوبة تطبيقها، أو لأنها ببساطة أغرب من أن تستوعبها العقول. ومقالنا هذا محاولة لتقديم نماذج لبعض الاختراعات الغريبة التي ظهرت في المائة عام الماضية - دون التوسع في أسباب فشلها أو عدم انتشارها:*

*1- والاختراع الأول يدعى "مولد الطاقة الفائضة" للمهندس جوزيف نيومان؛ فقبل أكثر من ثلاثين عاماً ادعى مهندس يدعى نيومان أنه اخترع مولداً يخرج من الطاقة الكهربائية أكثر مما يدخل به.. ورغم تقديمه نموذجاً لهذا الاختراع إلاّ أنه يصعب تصديق ادعائه لأنه يخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة (الذي ينص على أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث)!*

*2- أما الاختراع الثاني فهو "القرص الطائر" للمخترع توماس براون الذي قدم آلة طائرة (تشبه صحن الفنجان) تدور حول نفسها مما يؤدي إلى إلغاء مفعول الجاذبية - وهو شخصياً يرى أن الأطباق الطائرة تستعمل هذا المبدأ للطيران!!*

*3- وأما الاختراع الثالث فيدعى "بطارية الأثير" لوليم رتش.. والأثير وسط غير ملموس افترض العلماء وجوده لتفسير انتقال الضوء والأمواج اللاسلكية خلال الفضاء. وفي عام 1939م ادعى المهندس وليم رتش أنه نجح في اختراع بطارية تخزن الأثير - على أمل استعمالها لاحقاً لتوليد الكهرباء وإدارة الآلات.*

*4- أما الاختراع الرابع فيدعى "مضاد الجاذبية" لفريق علمي من جامعة تامبر في فنلندا.. ففي عام 1992م كان فريق من العلماء يجري تجاربه على موصولات كهربائية داخل حاوية من النيتروجين. وأثناء التجارب دخل أحد العلماء لمراقبة التجربة (وكان يدخن غليوناً). وحين انحنى ليرى ما بداخل الاسطوانة لاحظوا أن دخان الغليون ثبت فوقها. وحين وضعوا جسماً مادياً فوق الجهاز لاحظوا انخفاضاً ملموساً في الوزن. ورغم أن الاختراع أجيز من الجمعية البريطانية للفيزياء إلاّ أن جامعة تامبر سحبته بلا سبب وطلبت عدم نشره في المجلة التابعة للجمعية (وكان من المفترض صدوره في عدد اكتوبر 1996م)!!*

*5- أما الاختراع الخامس فللمخترع المشهور نيوكولاس تسلا ويدعى "محرك الأشعة الكونية"؛ ففي عام 1931م قدم تسلا محركاً له صفيحة واسعة ادعى أن مهمتها التقاط الأشعة الكونية واستغلالها لإدارة الآلة بأكملها. ورغم أن الجهاز لم يعمل على الإطلاق (كون الأشعة التي يتحدث عنها ضعيفة جداً) إلاّ أن هذه الفكرة أعيد إحياؤها اليوم كوسيلة مقبولة (ومجانية) للسفر بين النجوم.*

*6- أما الاختراع السادس فيدعى "الآلة دائمة الحركة".. وقد تعمدت وضع هذا الاختراع في آخر المقال نظراً لأنه أقدم فكرة تمت تجربتها وأعظم حلم حطم المخترعين.. فهناك محاولات لا تحصى لاختراع محرك دائم الحركة يولد طاقته بنفسه بحيث لا يتوقف أبداً. وهذا الحلم راود العديد من المخترعين لدرجة يستحيل سرد محاولاتهم في هذه المساحة؛ غير أن أكثر فكرة قدمت في العصر الحديث هي محاولة ربط المولد الكهربائي بالمحرك (أو الدينمو) في محور واحد. وتتلخص الفكرة في أن يغذي المولد الكهربائي الدينمو بالكهرباء، في حين يقدم الدينمو الحركة للمولد (.. بمعنى يتبادلان المصالح ويستمران بالدوران بلا نهاية).*

*ولكن الحقيقة هي أن وجود آلة تتحرك من تلقاء ذاتها فكرة تعارض قانون حفظ الطاقة - الذي تنبه إليه ابن سينا قبل نيوتن بعشرة قرون حين قال "لا يجوز أن يكون في أي جسم قوة طبيعية تحركه بلا نهاية*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا مهندس ricielectric
وسوف أضطر لتغيير العنوان ليتلائم مع المحتوى.*​


----------



## بشار الحمداني (19 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع اعجبني


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ما يمكن قوله هو الجميل يأتى بالجميل


----------



## wdhandassa (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u so so much


----------



## hamza_bouga10 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل شكراااااا ننتضر المزيد


----------



## باحث عن العلوم (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lord-1978 (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------

